

Geeks and Gangsters have the same personality traits. - rokhayakebe

think about it. in some ways geeks and drug dealers have a lot of similarities.<p>they both have a very small group of friends. in fact they usually have one or two and they work together. geeks and drug dealers are only about what their product. they are obsessed with it. they want to have the best on the market and they will always go the extra mile to get that product. they understand that if you product is 5% better, your market share grows exponentially. they both like viral marketing. they usually have little money to spend on conventional advertising so they count on word of mouth. to them success is not how much they make, but how much market share they have, because if they control the market, they will make more money down the line. they usually don't want  others to know who they are. you could sit in a bar and serve a geek who's startup is worth 80 million dollars and you  could swear the guy needs money to buy cigarettes (i am speaking from experience here). these guys, as well as drug dealers, are not in it for fame. they both get burned out and tired after 5 years of building their own empire and they always quit just to get super miserable and come back to the game a few months later. they are addicted to the game. The only difference between most geeks and most drug dealers is that society sees one as a good guy and one as a bad guy.
======
neilk
Geeks as a whole are nothing like gangsters.

Entrepreneurs are like gangsters because it's practically the same job.

My friend tutored young black kids in North Carolina. She reports that all the
smart ones -- ALL of them -- are in the drug trade. And that some of them are
barely aware that it's supposed to be wrong. One of them wrote an essay about
his lifestyle before he got caught as "living the American dream".

------
m0nty
I fail to see the point of this. Geeks are not a distinct breed of people and
it feeds into second-rate, misleading stereotypes to suggest they are.

------
eugenejen
Have you read this paper? "Why Productivity Fades with Age: The Crime-Genius
Connection". Just google it and read it. It is the same coin with two
different face.

